# Starting Stages - Moving to Canada from Australia



## semmo (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi!

I have already posted this in the America Forum, but any info for moving to Canada instead will help:

Looking for any help I can get, my boyfriend & I have started thinking about moving to the US (or Canada) from Australia in a couple of years when he has finished his apprenticeship as a boilermaker/welder. 

We've only JUST started thinking about it & don't know much at all about the process. I stumbled upon this website & thought some of you guys may be a bit more help than looking on government websites.

Neither of us have University degrees, as I said he's a boilermaker/welder & I'm in IT/office work/all rounder. By the time he finishes his Apprenticeship he will be 31, will this affect us being able to go? Because I know there are some age restrictions in some countries.

This is a pretty massive dream of ours & we're willing to work hard for it, but I just want to know some of the details now before it gets closer to us wanting to go & we may get our hopes up.

I've been a little vague on some details, but like I said we're very new to looking into this. Any info or help would be appreciated!!

We've heard that some companies in remote Canada are often looking for people with my boyfriends qualifications & some will sponsor people from outside of Canada, does anyone happen to know if this is true??

Thanks!
Sara


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

There are several ways to come to British Columbia. 
Check the list below to find the best way for you:

Temporary Workers
International Students
Skilled Workers and Professionals
Investors and Business Owners (PNP)
Family Members
Refugees

More here: Welcome to British Columbia


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

semmo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have already posted this in the America Forum, but any info for moving to Canada instead will help:
> 
> ...


1) There are no age restrictions in Canada except perhaps if over 60.
2) As a Welder your B/F is on the *LIST* of 38 needed occupations for Canada. This will allow him to apply for PR status without the need for pre-arranged employment but he will require to have one year's experience minimum after his apprenticeship is ended. He will also have to perform an exam in Canada to obtain his RED SEAL certification.
3) Canada has a large oil industry in Northern Alberta which is what I think you're alluding to and yes they would certainly need people with your B/F's qualifications.


----------



## semmo (Aug 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> 1) There are no age restrictions in Canada except perhaps if over 60.
> 2) As a Welder your B/F is on the *LIST* of 38 needed occupations for Canada. This will allow him to apply for PR status without the need for pre-arranged employment but he will require to have one year's experience minimum after his apprenticeship is ended. He will also have to perform an exam in Canada to obtain his RED SEAL certification.
> 3) Canada has a large oil industry in Northern Alberta which is what I think you're alluding to and yes they would certainly need people with your B/F's qualifications.


Wow, thankyou that is extremely helpful!! 

You wouldn't happen to know what the rules & regulations are for spouses to move with someone who is qualified to work in an occupation on the list do you? Because I would love to move with him but im sure my occupation won't be on the list.

Also where can I find the list?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

semmo said:


> Wow, thankyou that is extremely helpful!!
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know what the rules & regulations are for spouses to move with someone who is qualified to work in an occupation on the list do you? Because I would love to move with him but im sure my occupation won't be on the list.
> 
> ...



It only requires one of you to be on the list and spouses are/can be sponsored so you can move with him. You mentioned B/F in your original posting. Will you be married when/if you come. If not you will be required to have lived common-law for one year and have evidence to prove that (rent/hydro/gas bills etc.)


----------



## semmo (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh ok, well who knows if we'll be married (may wanna save that kinda money for the move over), but we have already been living together for a year so by the time we want to leave that'll make it 4 or so years. 

Also, (sorry to be a pain & ask so many questions) if I went as being sponsored by him, would I be eligible to get work over there aswell?

Thanks again for all the info, I've found a couple of sites after reading your posts that have helped a bit also.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

if I went as being sponsored by him, would I be eligible to get work over there aswell?

Yes, you will be allowed to obtain employment.


----------



## semmo (Aug 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> if I went as being sponsored by him, would I be eligible to get work over there aswell?
> 
> Yes, you will be allowed to obtain employment.


Oh that's fantastic! 

Thank you so so much for your help, it's put me on the right path to getting a concrete plan organised. Pretty much decided to rule out working in the US all together & just visit on vacations!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

semmo said:


> Oh that's fantastic!
> 
> Thank you so so much for your help, it's put me on the right path to getting a concrete plan organised. Pretty much decided to rule out working in the US all together & just visit on vacations!


I don't wish to dampen your enthusiasm but keep in mind that dealing with the Immigration authorities can be a frustrating experience. You may/will need a good deal of patience and things may not fall into place as timely as you would want. Also please know that life in Canada is different from life in Oz. We have different foods and things you are used to there are not available here. I believe there is a much closer link in Oz with the UK whereas in Canada the link is probably with the USA.
Much good luck.


----------



## semmo (Aug 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't wish to dampen your enthusiasm but keep in mind that dealing with the Immigration authorities can be a frustrating experience. You may/will need a good deal of patience and things may not fall into place as timely as you would want. Also please know that life in Canada is different from life in Oz. We have different foods and things you are used to there are not available here. I believe there is a much closer link in Oz with the UK whereas in Canada the link is probably with the USA.
> Much good luck.


Yeah we have taken the immigration waiting time into account, which is why we're planning this so early. 

And we are also aware that Canada life would be dfferent to Aus life, we wouldn't be leaving the country to move somewhere that was exactly the same! We're prepared for colder weather, different food, a complete different lifestyle!

But still, thankyou again fo the info.


----------

